# Columbus Oh. show



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey all 
  Here a few pics of some of the goodies that were for sale at the Columbus show.Most of these are from one table that was just awsome.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

More


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

On fire


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

So many pretty bottles


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

And colors


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a few more


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2012)

Last one for now.
  Thanks all.
   Bill


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pictures bill. I completely forgot my camera on the way out the door saturday morning. Realized I forgot it as we were pulling into the parking lot. Great show, we spent almost 3 hours there. I bought several bottles and a few fruit jars. I'll try to get some pictures of those up soon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> Great pictures bill. I completely forgot my camera on the way out the door saturday morning. Realized I forgot it as we were pulling into the parking lot. Great show, we spent almost 3 hours there. I bought several bottles and a few fruit jars. I'll try to get some pictures of those up soon


 

 YOU forgot your camera !!!  ??? say it taint so [8D]  Nice colorful pix Bill


----------



## PASodas (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice show.  Clean, well lit, wide aisles.  Good selection from uncleaned dug items to high end upcoming auction items.  Another nice idea was timing the show the same wknd as "Ohio's Largest Monthly Antique Show" in the bldg next door.  Some of the pricing at the antique show was entertaining . . . common amber Warner's K&L Cure  $75, cloudy Citrate of Magnesia  $20, etc.  However I couldn't pass up this item . . . should go nicely on the bar . . .


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 21, 2012)

Rick - I know, I know, I just feel horrible about the whole thing. [] The camera will be the first thing I pack next year.

 PASodas - I saw this same jar at the antique show. You must have gotten it not long after I looked at it. I agree, I wasn't impressed with the bottle selection at the antique show. I saw a mini chillicothe jug at the bottle show  for $165, and an identical jug at the antique show was $295


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PASodas
> 
> Nice show.  Clean, well lit, wide aisles.  Good selection from uncleaned dug items to high end upcoming auction items.  Another nice idea was timing the show the same wknd as "Ohio's Largest Monthly Antique Show" in the bldg next door.  Some of the pricing at the antique show was entertaining . . . common amber Warner's K&L Cure  $75, cloudy Citrate of Magnesia  $20, etc.  However I couldn't pass up this item . . . should go nicely on the bar . . .


 

 Now that's something I would buy,fill it with lemon Gator aid and drink it at the show hahahaha. "After I boiled it".


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Now that's something I would buy,fill it with lemon Gator aid and drink it at the show hahahaha. "After I boiled it".


 Great or should I say Demented Minds think alike...[]


----------



## PASodas (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> PASodas - I saw this same jar at the antique show. You must have gotten it not long after I looked at it. I agree, I wasn't impressed with the bottle selection at the antique show. I saw a mini chillicothe jug at the bottle show  for $165, and an identical jug at the antique show was $295
> 
> I stared at this long and hard but couldn't justify it's purchase.  I was almost back to my car (in the other lot) when I thought "when am I going to see this again?" so I went back and offered him $5.  The bottle show had let out so it was after 2:00.


----------

